# Classified 830



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

Since I'm finally going off to college (postponing it for 3 years now). I decided to break down my bench rig and throw it in my Stacker 830. 

Components:
Classified 760 (3 way)
930
3x1 gb 1600mhz
250gb HDD
285 Classified 
1k ToughPower 

WC:
HK 3.0
Mo-Ra
2x DDC 
EK Dual Top
2x 120 rad
1x 120 rad
1/2" Tubing 

Case:
Stacker 831

What needs to happen 
1. Cut holes for CM
2. Sand the case down 
3. Throw some primer on it
4. Sand some more and primer 
5. Paint the case black and white
6. Rivet the case back up 
7. Install hardware 
8. Layout watercooling loop
9. Sleeve everything black + white + red 
10. Plug everything in and take pics


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

This is the case but mine is all black even on the inside 










Case De-Riveted 













6/1
1st coat of primer on the tray 





















6/2
Rad + 760 













6/3
Fitting mobo to tray 









2 coats of flat black on the tray, i still need to paint the white ( its just primer).













bought some paint





6/6
Tray is almost done, just need to clear coat














Just for fun pics


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

reserved #2


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

Did seeing my thread popup get you into the swing?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Did seeing my thread popup get you into the swing?



Yea, after seeing you paint your case i said might as well do mine to and hope it looks half as good as yours.

I need to get the paint right on the first try


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

Looking sweet man
Now ~ get er done!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

the funny thing is, i have pretty much everything here but the cpu.

I also have a bunch of Caribbean blue 1/2" tubing that i cant use since its going to be a red/white/black build.

What do you guys think should be painted white / black / red ?


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

What about this ?






maybe paint the bottom inside white too ?


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

You forgetting the red part?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know what should be red tbh 

I made this laying out the loop with red tubing


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

went shopping today


----------



## jellyrole (May 31, 2010)

You should paint that mesh grill type thingy on the exterior red.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 1, 2010)

well this is taking for ever, the sand paper is barley working so i went out and bought some of this stuff 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_26273-91-01133_0_?productId=3029137&Ntt=paint%20remover&Ntk=i_products&Ns=p_product_price|1&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntk=i_products$rpp=30$No=60$Ntt=paint%20remover$Ns=p_product_price|1$identifier=

and it didn't work at all.

Any ideas ?
I think anodized black aluminum


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 1, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2010)

Just roughen it up a little with wet (black) sandpaper, 1000 grit, then primer. Painting aluminum isn't the best thing to do really.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just roughen it up a little with wet (black) sandpaper, 1000 grit, then primer. Painting aluminum isn't the best thing to do really.



how would i fix it now ?
Its the back of the mobo tray, 

would i sand it with some 220 paper then primer ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 2, 2010)

1st coat of primer on the tray


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

subbed for some awesomeness


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

This should be good.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 3, 2010)

I sanded down the primer to get it smooth and added 1 more coat

I will wait till tomorrow to sand down and paint it


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 3, 2010)

Quick little update

i got 2 rads in a trade i did , 1x 120 and a 2x 120. There both getting painted but there is a problem with 1 of them. The barb thread is larger then g1/4 so i need to find an adapter or a 1/2"OD 3/4"ID fittings/





Also got a 760 in the mail! My 762 was to long and i didn't need all that power so i went with this.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice paint job on the rad.
You should have some fun with that Classi


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 3, 2010)

here is the tray with its last coat of primer, going to sand it and paint it today


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2010)

2 coats of flat black on the tray, i still need to paint the white ( its just primer).













bought some paint


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2010)

Test fitting everything just for fun


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2010)

thought you were getting a SR2?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thought you were getting a SR2?



this is my college build, sr-2 is for fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

build log   yay!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

Small update

Tray is almost done, just need to clear coat














Just for fun pics


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn, it's not easy to get the Chuck Norris seal of approval..I didn't even get it in my build log


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry guys for soo many tray shots

Taking it step by step


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep up the sweet shots and you've got nothing to worry about my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

oohhhh yeah, another step towards completion.  Boooyaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

forgot to put in the teasers for tomorrows update


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

do i sense a case assembly ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do i sense a case assembly ?



almost 

the last 2 parts are being painted tomorrow, its actually the 2 main parts that hold the case together too 

once i get that clear coated i can start on part 2, putting in parts.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

little update


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2010)

Simply WOW!!! bro, that looks so awesome, can I borrow it just to test it out


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm glad you guys like it, im thinking about everything 3-4 times before i do it. A little mistake will ruin the build IMO 

I forgot to add in my last post.

A good friend of mine is sponsoring me with a hydro copper mb block and a 920. 

Should be here Saturday or Monday the latest.

I also found this guy on XS that makes some nice looking dyes.
An example of the dye 






what you guys think ?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2010)

The dye does looks nice....
Very cool color


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

thats my res,  looks REALLY nice in red i must say, should i paint mine blue?

oh sorry for that hahaXD


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats my res,  looks REALLY nice in red i must say, should i paint mine blue?
> 
> oh sorry for that hahaXD



i based the scheme off the mobo really since its the biggest piece of hardware in the case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

good idea thats what im doing, sorta;d with the black and blue sleeving, and black and white tubing, its gonna go nicely with the mb i think, (i hope)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good idea thats what im doing, sorta;d with the black and blue sleeving, and black and white tubing, its gonna go nicely with the mb i think, (i hope)


blue + white sleeving with some black on fans and the pump 

then do clear tubing / blue tubing with some blue dye ?

LOL

Like i said i have to think about each thing 3-4 times before doing it lol


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

If you use the correct coolant, it will look 20x as good as red tubing. Unless done absolutely perfect, red tubing looks childish..trust me, I had for over a year and hated the look.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> If you use the correct coolant, it will look 20x as good as red tubing. Unless done absolutely perfect, red tubing looks childish..trust me, I had for over a year and hated the look.



what do you think of the dyes from up top ?

Its nice because they mix with distilled water and i believe it comes with a biocide.

I will be ordering some, anyone in the US want some since he is in the UK ?

Also I'm not going with UV liquids or tubing this time around


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

Didn't see that before, but it looks damn nice, even in that lighting. It will look even darker/better/more red in person.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Didn't see that before, but it looks damn nice, even in that lighting. It will look even darker/better/more red in person.



Hes got a dark blood red now, i think that's the regular red

Once he gets back to me on a price ill let you guys know. 

Sorry for long load-times for a few, i just like pics more then words


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

If he has an orange die that doesn't look too brown, PM me and I'll buy some for sure.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

didnt see any orange, but he can make it for sure 
Just waiting on my reply


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I'm glad you guys like it, im thinking about everything 3-4 times before i do it. A little mistake will ruin the build IMO
> 
> I forgot to add in my last post.
> 
> ...



OMG that looks so nice I love that red and black look

Is that one of those really tall Lian Li cases?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 11, 2010)

His is a Lian Li PC-X1000 Full-Tower Case - Black‏ - With Matt black powdercoated insides.



here is his build log 
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=183471


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2010)

little update


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have slowed down on this build since i have to get my stuff in order before leaving. 
All i got done today was paint 1 of the panels and cut the CM hole. Going off to home depot tomorrow to pick up some more paint. 

here is a quick mock up of were the thermal-chill 120 is going and I'm going with clear tubing + distilled water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

nice


----------

